
Launch HN: A bill pay service and more for individuals and households - payingsimply
https://payingsimply.com
======
payingsimply
I recently launched a startup to provide cost-effective, on-time bill pay
solutions to the everyday person that reduces the burden of keeping track of
the various household service providers and utilities that need to be paid. We
simply want to make this area of your life easier to manage and be of service
to you.

To provide additional value we also give you monthly updates on all your
managed accounts, variances from prior months, remind you when any contracts
are up, give insights on potential savings, and can assist setting up new
accounts, switching providers, and terminating services.

PayingSimply [https://payingsimply.com](https://payingsimply.com)

What makes us different? Check out our FAQS
[https://payingsimply.com/faqs](https://payingsimply.com/faqs)

I also posted this on Product Hunt. It'll go live Tuesday, 03/10/2020, at 9AM
ET.

Product Hunt PayingSimply Release
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/payingsimply](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/payingsimply)

